# Monitor-Daten auslesen



## gladiator09 (11. Apr 2008)

hey leute!

gibts eine möglichkeit die daten eines monitors auszulesen??

also modell, typ, seriennummer...

das muss doch irgendwo gespeichert werden oder??

danke,
gladiator


----------



## Gast (11. Apr 2008)

Mit reinem Java sollte das unmöglich sein. Java ist nicht dazu ausgelegt Hardwaredaten auszulesen.


----------



## maki (11. Apr 2008)

Kannst aber auf die Rückwand des Monitor schauen, da steht alles...


----------



## gladiator09 (11. Apr 2008)

lustig...

aber gibts irgendwelche system-befehle, mit denen ich darauf zugreifen kann??


----------



## tuxedo (11. Apr 2008)

LOL ...

Weiß ja nicht wie das bei DVI und Co. ist. Aber bei VGA stell ich mir das "auslesen" der Seriennummer via 15 poligem VGA-Kabel schwer vor ;-)

- Alex


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Apr 2008)

Du kannst aber die aktuelle Farbtiefe, Bildwiederholfrequenz, Bildschirmgröße und die Auflösung ermitteln.
An den Monitortyp, -namen etc. also die Hardwareinformationen kommst du mit Java nicht ran.


----------



## gladiator09 (11. Apr 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> LOL ...
> 
> Weiß ja nicht wie das bei DVI und Co. ist. Aber bei VGA stell ich mir das "auslesen" der Seriennummer via 15 poligem VGA-Kabel schwer vor ;-)
> 
> - Alex



ja, aber wie bekommen dann programme wie AIDA32 und loginventory die daten her?? die können die seriennummer auch auslesen!


----------



## maki (11. Apr 2008)

Auf die PNP Daten zugreifen?

Naja, da müsste man sich fragen, ob Java da das Mittel der Wahl ist.


----------



## Guest (11. Apr 2008)

gladiator09 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, aber wie bekommen dann programme wie AIDA32 und loginventory die daten her?? die können die seriennummer auch auslesen!


Die Programme sagen mir im Moment zwar nix aber ich schätze mal, dass die wohl in C oder C++ geschrieben sind.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Apr 2008)

Ja aber wie kommen die bei einer "VGA only" Verbindung an die Seriennummer? *mal googeln geh*

- Alex


----------



## Noar (11. Apr 2008)

@ gladiator09:

Können diese Tools das wirklich? Bei VGA-Geräten? 
Selbst wenn dem so ist: ohne C/C++ - Code wirst du dann kaum auskommen.


----------



## HoaX (11. Apr 2008)

@alex: via ddc http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_Data_Channel


----------



## tuxedo (11. Apr 2008)

Hab ich auch gerade gefunden. Okay, wieder was dazu gelernt.

Mit reinem Java wird man da aber nicht dran kommen. Da muss dann JNI oder was vergleichbares herhalten.

- Alex


----------



## gladiator09 (11. Apr 2008)

ok, dann werd ich mir das einmal anschauen!

thx,
gladiator


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (11. Apr 2008)

Hallo L-ectron-X,


			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst aber die aktuelle Farbtiefe, Bildwiederholfrequenz, Bildschirmgröße und die Auflösung ermitteln.



Wie kann ich in Java die Bildwiederholfrequenz ermitteln?

Grüße,
  Wolfgang

P.S.: Kann man auch Schaltzeiten eines LCD-Monitors ermitteln?


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (11. Apr 2008)

Ok, hab's gefunden:
GraphicsDevice und DisplayMode. Aber wie sieht es mit den Schaltzeiten aus?


----------



## Gast (11. Apr 2008)

Die Schaltzeiten kann man sich soweit ich weiß nicht einfach holen. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin dann muss man die mit speziellen Geräten messen. Bitte sagt bescheid falls ich mich irren sollte


----------



## gladiator09 (13. Mai 2008)

wegen den monitor-daten nochmal: weiß da niemand wie man da dran kommen könnt??

was genau macht JNI eigentlich??

lg


----------



## tuxedo (13. Mai 2008)

>> weiß da niemand wie man da dran kommen könnt?? 
JNI, wurde aber schon geschrieben.

>> was genau macht JNI eigentlich?? 
Ach herrje, sind die Suchmaschinen schon wieder ausgefallen? 

--> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Native_Interface

Gruß
Alex


----------

